# Walking Dead 3/8/2015 'Forget'



## David Platt (Dec 13, 2001)

Carol is absolutely making me ROFL in her new incarnation in Alexandria.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

She sure does like to tease the kiddies!


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

LOVE the new Carol! She is even more badass now than on the outside!


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

markz said:


> LOVE the new Carol! She is even more badass now than on the outside!


They won't notice the missing guns, but they WILL notice the missing chocolate. That was a really bad move.


----------



## 2004raptor (Dec 31, 2005)

Yeah, I wondered why she took more of the chocolate??


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

I think the horse was the metaphore...how long does it take for a human to become feral? Carol has no qualms about doing what she did to a little boy, Rick kisses the wife and then reaches for his gun when he sees her walking with her husband, Sasha is going all PTSD, talking about taking over the place...

if the people who do the W thing on the Walkers don't attack soon, Rick and Co. will do some awful things to those innocent people.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

The entire episode creeped me out- from Carol's chilling threat to that damn song at the end.





And Rick has crossed over to full blown feral- when he kissed Jessie I was so "No... no... don't do it." 
And his hand on the gun there at the end in his "I want woman" moment?
CREEPEEE!!!

Never mind the spaghetti and cookie naivete of the townspeople.
This is NOT going to end well.


----------



## Alf Tanner (Jan 18, 2014)

They did a good job showing the ''tension'' between rick and that pretty lady.


----------



## Bars & Tone (Aug 28, 2004)

Anyone else notice that the street sign behind Rick when he turns away after deciding not to shoot Jessie's husband reads "Morgan St"?
Is he ever going to show up? Are they just playing with our heads?

And yes, stealing the chocolate was a dumb move. I would have expected Carol to have worked that out.


----------



## packerowner (Jun 20, 2002)

Did anyone catch the name on the street sign at the end?


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

Not sure if Carol was taking the chocolate to make another batch of cookies

I know she took it BEFORE she saw the kid who followed her, but Rick told him that Carol would make a batch for him, had Carol already left at that point?

Or was she just stupid


----------



## Necromancer2006 (Jan 26, 2008)

I thought she was told that she could take what she needed?
She'll wind up getting caught about it, the question will be if she'll be able to sweet talk her way out of it.

I think she'll be able to. We now have seen W markings, and just saw the A marking. Are they two competing tribes now?

Given how long it's been now, the Alexandria folks have to realize that when you die, you get turned into a walker, right? Or have they really been behind the walls long enough that they never figured it out?

I get the vibe that Aaron was very much like the Grimes' gang - he's well versed in tracking and very impressed with their skills. I like that he wants one of them out recruiting with him.

I didn't get the sense that Rick was going to take the woman from her husband, I got the sense that Rick has a bad feeling about him. I think Rick (and Daryl) have a real good sense now who is a "good person" and especially with Daryl, sitting down with Aaron and Eric to eat was a vote of confidence of/for them.

Carol doesn't need to worry about being bitten and turned because there's nothing but ice in her veins. I could totally see her carrying through on her threat to kill the boy if he starts asking questions - in fact, I could see her trying to pin the missing chocolate on him!

Another episode goes by and I don't remember seeing Gabriel.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Necromancer2006 said:


> I thought she was told that she could take what she needed?


No, they told her the precise amount she could take (and it wasn't much).


MikeMar said:


> Or was she just stupid


I think she was just stupid.

And it's understandable (after years without treats, it might be hard to resist), but given how precisely and carefully they obviously monitored the chocolate usage, she really should have tried harder to resist.

I suspect in her mind, she thought "I'm already taking guns, which is important, so what difference does it make if I take a little chocolate, which is trivial?" Which would be another example of the huge gap in mindset between the Alexandrians and the, er, Rickites.


----------



## 2004raptor (Dec 31, 2005)

Necromancer2006 said:


> Another episode goes by and I don't remember seeing Gabriel.


Or Eugene and Tara. At least I don't recall seeing either.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

Yeah so the W

The obvious assumption is that the Wolves gang that we saw from Noah's hometown have made it near them, so that will be the conflict.

As Necromancer2006 just said, do the townfolk (the A's) already know about them or what?

Are the Wolves the outcasts from Alexandria maybe?


----------



## Necromancer2006 (Jan 26, 2008)

Oh and I absolutely LOVED it when Sasha lost her composure and blew up about the ridiculously silly things they (Alexandria) are worried about. Unless there's some huge reveal coming that shows them to be brutal monsters, they are the most lucky people alive that they haven't been overtaken by a marauding band of murderers like the Claimed Gang or Cannibals or a Governor type with a posse that happened to just stumble upon this walled city.

Especially when Rick said the beams are easy to walk up and that patrols must be put on the walls looking for evidence of people coming or going.

If they haven't done this already, it's crazy lucky that they haven't been overrun before.


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

Another enjoyable episode.

I'm really not sure that Daryl is recruiter material, not sure you'd jump to join his group (until you got to know him of course).

Rick going for his gun when he saw the lady/husband didn't make much sense to me.

Carl needs to get his hair cut.

Enid disappeared this week (as did Eugene and the preacher).

Rosita looked very different cleaned up and Abraham looks hilarious with his square red hair cut 

I find the actor who play Aaron very off putting, he looks kind of young but has an old voice and an old way of speaking. He constantly reminds of someone (it may just be the child of Kevin Spacey and Justin Timberlake, but he seems more familiar).


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

Oh and I thought the horse eating was horribly gruesome. As always, doesn't matter how many people die soon as an animal is in distress I'm unhappy.

Free for ages, then encounters Daryl and dead within the hour.

Do we think someone IS in the tower, and that's why Deanna would not let Sasha go up there immediately ?


----------



## Necromancer2006 (Jan 26, 2008)

I also enjoyed Rick sensing/hearing/smelling the walker on the other side of the wall. It seems like nobody else knows the real danger behind the walls in this community and Rick appears to be waffling between relaxing and taking over. The amount of PTSD these guys must be carrying is going to take quite a while to work out. I don't ever see them going soft. I think when the time comes to take up arms again, there won't be any hesitation at all. In the meantime, I think they'll be able to start integrating themselves into the community all the while knowing full well that they could at anytime completely own Alexandria.


----------



## Necromancer2006 (Jan 26, 2008)

JohnB1000 said:


> Oh and I thought the horse eating was horribly gruesome. As always, doesn't matter how many people die soon as an animal is in distress I'm unhappy.
> 
> Free for ages, then encounters Daryl and dead within the hour.
> 
> Do we think someone IS in the tower, and that's why Deanna would not let Sasha go up there immediately ?


I don't get the sense that they are that smart. The more I think about it, the more I convince myself that they have just been the luckiest people on the planet to have landed themselves in this position. They really are that incredibly naive.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

Necromancer2006 said:


> I didn't get the sense that Rick was going to take the woman from her husband, I got the sense that Rick has a bad feeling about him.


I think Rick has completely lost it again and is going full on caveman.

Sure, he may have a bad feeling about the husband- there were several clues that things weren't all rosey in the marriage.
But I also think that Rick will use this to justify something he should stay far, far away from.
Surely there is a single girl around.
It's just mindblowingly _stupid_ for him to fall for a married one.
And married to the indispensable doctor, no less.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

Carol = my favorite character on the show.
Sasha = my least. I hope she bites it soon.

The husband at the party? 
He didn't look like the guy who was sitting smoking on the porch from the earlier episode. I know a lot of people questioned if Rick was dreaming anyone know if it was the same person?


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

It may well have been the same person but his demeanor was totally different. We commented on that at home.

I think the girl who runs the stores is single.


----------



## MonsterJoe (Feb 19, 2003)

Scarlet Letter reference?


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

Ok, here is my theory.

The Alexandrites are marking themselves with "A" for living with the walled Alexandria. They are marking the outcasts that they evict with the "W" for living outside with the walkers.

The outcasts then went on to Noah's town and started referring to themselves as wolves, to adopt their "W" as their own symbol. The walker we saw with a "W" was one of the outcasts that didn't make it.

Of course that's just my opinion, I could be wrong. Just seems too coincidental for two different groups to both start making things with a single letter.

Also, as far as the street named Morgan:



Spoiler



just checked Google Maps. In Senoia, GA where the show is filming the Alexandria scenes, there is a Morgan St, a Morgan Rd, and a Morgan Mill Rd, so that might not be a clue.

https://www.google.com/maps/place/S...2!3m1!1s0x88f494d20e537db9:0x336ad364a4496b0e


----------



## Jstkiddn (Oct 15, 2003)

Not sure how plausible this would be, but I did read a theory elsewhere that maybe those are upside down M's....for Morgan.


----------



## MonsterJoe (Feb 19, 2003)

markz said:


> Ok, here is my theory.
> 
> The Alexandrites are marking themselves with "A" for living with the walled Alexandria. They are marking the outcasts that they evict with the "W" for living outside with the walkers.
> 
> ...


Except that Rick's group is the only one that calls them "Walkers" so far. Biters, Roamers....everyone has a different name for them.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

MonsterJoe said:


> Except that Rick's group is the only one that calls them "Walkers" so far. Biters, Roamers....everyone has a different name for them.


Could still hold true with "W" meaning something else, like evicted for being "Weird", living outside the walls, in the "World" or in the "Wild", etc. I still think it is too coincidental for two groups to be labeling people with letters.


----------



## SugarBowl (Jan 5, 2007)

Why would daryl want to recruit anyone ? He knows there are no good people out there.


----------



## 2004raptor (Dec 31, 2005)

markz said:


> Ok, here is my theory.
> 
> The Alexandrites are marking themselves with "A" for living with the walled Alexandria. They are marking the outcasts that they evict with the "W" for living outside with the walkers.


Who all is marked with the "A"? Wasn't it just the haircut lady and her husband and now Rick? I don't recall seeing that as widespread not to mention it's a little kid doing the marking. You might be on to something but surely Deana wouldn't let a 10 yr old boy decide who gets an A or a W.

And I think it's also not good that Carol didn't tell Rick she got "caught". Seems stuff like that has caused issues for her in the past.


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

Noah's town is a long way from here isn't it ?


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

When they hit that car outside of Noah's compound, didn't a lot of torsos fall out and all had the W on their foreheads?

Only 3 people were kicked out of Alexandria. So the W mystery is more than the 3 outcasts.


----------



## Necromancer2006 (Jan 26, 2008)

JohnB1000 said:


> It may well have been the same person but his demeanor was totally different. We commented on that at home.


I think #porchdick (nod to Talking Dead) was drunk. At the party, I don't think he was drinking (or certainly not to excess yet).


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

But are the W's being made pre or post "death"?

I thought they might be upside down A's but I don't that. Could be an upside down M.

If I'm correct Noah's town is at least 90 miles from Alexandria...that's a long ways away to also being seeing those.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

pmyers said:


> But are the W's being made pre or post "death"?
> 
> I thought they might be upside down A's but I don't that. Could be an upside down M.
> 
> If I'm correct Noah's town is at least 90 miles from Alexandria...that's a long ways away to also being seeing those.


If it's that far away, the most obvious guess is that the "Wolves" or "W" gang has been on the move and either followed or just happened to be near Alexandria. Could have been a long time since Noah's town

So they could have gone around a lot and just are around Alexandria now


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

Anubys said:


> When they hit that car outside of Noah's compound, didn't a lot of torsos fall out and all had the W on their foreheads?
> 
> Only 3 people were kicked out of Alexandria. So the W mystery is more than the 3 outcasts.


According to the lady we know very little about, there were only 3. She may be lying.



pmyers said:


> But are the W's being made pre or post "death"?
> 
> I thought they might be upside down A's but I don't that. Could be an upside down M.
> 
> If I'm correct Noah's town is at least 90 miles from Alexandria...that's a long ways away to also being seeing those.


I am guessing that the "W" markings are done pre-death. I don't know why they would mark a walker post-death. Plus it may be hard to do without ripping the head to shreds, since it is rotting. Would be like trying to carve a jack-o-lantern into a rotted pumpkin.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

JohnB1000 said:


> Do we think someone IS in the tower, and that's why Deanna would not let Sasha go up there immediately?


I don't think Deanna is hiding anything. I think she's just extremely optimistic and in denial about the potential threats from outside. She just doesn't see the urgency of putting someone in the tower, and she wanted Sasha to attend the party, in the hopes that seeing people enjoying normal life again would help snap her out of her funk.


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

pmyers said:


> If I'm correct Noah's town is at least 90 miles from Alexandria...that's a long ways away to also being seeing those.


 Noah was from Richmond, which is just over 100 miles from Alexandria.



DevdogAZ said:


> I don't think Deanna is hiding anything. I think she's just extremely optimistic and in denial about the potential threats from outside. She just doesn't see the urgency of putting someone in the tower, and she wanted Sasha to attend the party, in the hopes that seeing people enjoying normal life again would help snap her out of her funk.


 I thought this was weird... I was expecting something more out of the party WRT Deanna and Sasha. The way Deanna asked her to the party and asked her to come in, etc. it seemed like there was something specific she wanted Sasha to talk about or do, not just "attend". It's interesting that Sasha seems to be the least flexible/least adaptable of the crew.

I agree Deanna seems naive about the extent of their danger. I mean, she realizes there IS danger which is why she's happy to have Rick & Co., but I don't think she realizes how bad it is. I don't know why Rick hasn't clued them in about all the things they've seen, to try to get them to understand what's going on.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

madscientist said:


> I don't know why Rick hasn't clued them in about all the things they've seen, to try to get them to understand what's going on.


That's the problem with most shows. The people in the know, never communicate with each other, thereby causing drama and tension in the show.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

madscientist said:


> I thought this was weird... I was expecting something more out of the party WRT Deanna and Sasha. The way Deanna asked her to the party and asked her to come in, etc. it seemed like there was something specific she wanted Sasha to talk about or do, not just "attend".


I suspect Deanna probably did have something more in mind for Sasha, but it never got that far because Sasha snapped.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

I think Deanna wanted Sasha there so she could get a better read on her- and boy did she.

And we didn't see everyone's interview so we don't know how much Deanna has been told. I'd think they would all tend to be pretty cagey but surely a few things got spilled.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

Cearbhaill said:


> I think Deanna wanted Sasha there so she could get a better read on her- and boy did she.
> 
> And we didn't see everyone's interview so we don't know how much Deanna has been told. I'd think they would all tend to be pretty cagey but surely a few things got spilled.


I agree. I assumed that the interviews were as long as the Tribal Councils are on Survivor. We just got to see a few tidbits of a much longer session.


----------



## tlc (May 30, 2002)

Bars & Tone said:


> And yes, stealing the chocolate was a dumb move. I would have expected Carol to have worked that out.


It was well thought out. If the kid narcs and Carol is questioned about being in the room, she can say it was for the chocolate. (I don't think the kid saw her taking guns, just that she was there.)



DevdogAZ said:


> I don't think Deanna is hiding anything. I think she's just extremely optimistic and in denial about the potential threats from outside. She just doesn't see the urgency of putting someone in the tower, and she wanted Sasha to attend the party, in the hopes that seeing people enjoying normal life again would help snap her out of her funk.


_And_ she might be wary of putting the unstable person in a tower with a rifle.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

What was up with the opening scene with Sasha doing target practice on the framed photos and stopping to listen between shots, then putting her gun down and saying "Come 'n' get me!" Was that just to indicate her PTSD?


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

markz said:


> Could still hold true with "W" meaning something else, like evicted for being "Weird", living outside the walls, in the "World" or in the "Wild", etc. I still think it is too coincidental for two groups to be labeling people with letters.


The A's and W's are likely symbolically related, but I doubt their is a direct relationship especially considering that it's a kid going around stamping hands. Those stamps would wear off quickly and wash off even faster.


----------



## Necromancer2006 (Jan 26, 2008)

getreal said:


> What was up with the opening scene with Sasha doing target practice on the framed photos and stopping to listen between shots, then putting her gun down and saying "Come 'n' get me!" Was that just to indicate her PTSD?


I think that scene was her wanting to return to exact revenge against any and all Walkers to atone for Tyreese's death. She's still clearly unhinged about his death and suffering from PTSD. I think her saying "Come 'n' get me!" was hoping that her gunshots and breaking glass created enough noise to draw a Walker or two so she could kill them and take out some frustrations. I think she recognizes that this place can and could be safe, but that they are so utterly clueless about how much danger they are in. I think she's probably quite upset that these people are worried about the craziest stuff when she and her friends have been out and about with family and friends dying all around them constantly. (in her mind).


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

markz said:


> I am guessing that the "W" markings are done pre-death. I don't know why they would mark a walker post-death. Plus it may be hard to do without ripping the head to shreds, since it is rotting. Would be like trying to carve a jack-o-lantern into a rotted pumpkin.


Skulls don't get mushy immediately after death. It takes quite some time. The person or group that's leaving their W mark could be killing people and marking them before or even just after they turn.


----------



## Necromancer2006 (Jan 26, 2008)

scandia101 said:


> The A's and W's are likely symbolically related, but I doubt their is a direct relationship especially considering that it's a kid going around stamping hands. Those stamps would wear off quickly and wash off even faster.


I was wondering what kind of ink it is or if there was some kind of henna or chemical to make it a more semi-permanent mark.

The counter-argument to that would be that nobody else seems to have that mark on their own and I can only imagine that the Grimes Gang would have definitely caught that as something abnormal or extraordinary. It sure would stick out as very conspicuous.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

tlc said:


> It was well thought out. If the kid narcs and Carol is questioned about being in the room, she can say it was for the chocolate. (I don't think the kid saw her taking guns, just that she was there.)


What Carol said to the boy was so far out of the character she is portraying to the Alexandrites that if the boy says anything, it will be taken as a tall tale of an over-imaginative young boy. Who would think that a sweater-wearing, cookie making lady would say that to a young boy.



scandia101 said:


> Skulls don't get mushy immediately after death. It takes quite some time. The person or group that's leaving their W mark could be killing people and marking them before or even just after they turn.


True, hadn't thought of it being done after death, but before undeath.


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

I have to admit that I understand the group being cautious and I understand their need to be armed, I am not liking their actions much from this episode. Rick kissing a married woman, Carol threatening a child?

They could make them cautious and they can make them wary without making them act like bad guys.


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

Maui said:


> They could make them cautious and they can make them wary without making them act like bad guys.


 I think this is exactly the dichotomy the show is trying to portray. To the extent you don't like their behavior, I think they are getting exactly the reaction they want. By all accounts the Terminus people started like the Alexandria group. The Governor probably started out seeming decent (even if he always was a bit unhinged underneath).

The goal here is to get you to consider whether our heroes are really heroes, or something more complex... they see the value in Alexandria and they aren't willing to let it go to waste, or let themselves be trapped by it, and if that means scaring some kids, well, that's just the way it is.

My suspicion is that they won't let our group go too far down this path before something happens that justifies their behavior, at least somewhat (I expect this "W" / "wolf" gang to show up and destroy everything--remember the graffiti in Richmond as well as all the torsos and "W" heads--I don't see this place being overrun by walkers).


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

getreal said:


> What was up with the opening scene with Sasha doing target practice on the framed photos and stopping to listen between shots, then putting her gun down and saying "Come 'n' get me!" Was that just to indicate her PTSD?


I took it as her suffering from survivor's guilt after Bob and Tyreese were both killed. She's trying to attract walkers and if she can kill them all, that's fine, but if they overrun her, I think she'd be fine with that as well.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

DevdogAZ said:


> I took it as her suffering from survivor's guilt after Bob and Tyreese were both killed. She's trying to attract walkers and if she can kill them all, that's fine, but if they overrun her, I think she'd be fine with that as well.


She could also take off the silencer to help with that


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

pmyers said:


> She could also take off the silencer to help with that


True. Maybe my interpretation was wrong.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

DevdogAZ said:


> True. Maybe my interpretation was wrong.


Nah...I think Survivor's Guilt is pretty right on but I don't know that she was trying to attract any walkers but she wouldn't mind either.


----------



## T-Wolves (Aug 22, 2000)

getreal said:


> What was up with the opening scene with Sasha doing target practice on the framed photos and stopping to listen between shots, then putting her gun down and saying "Come 'n' get me!" Was that just to indicate her PTSD?


Well, if you've read the comics,


Spoiler



Andrea is still alive, and she plays a vital role as a sniper and all-around badass in Alexandria. She spends a lot of time in that clock tower. Since they killed off Andrea a couple seasons back, it now appears that Sasha will be taking over Andrea's role as the bad-ass sniper. So they had to start showing her going out and practicing and becoming a bad-ass.


As for Carol stealing the chocolate, I think she and Rick are both suffering a bit from the "you're either the butcher, or you're the cattle" attitude. Why *not* take the chocolate? What is anybody going to do about it?



Spoiler



In the comics, *Glenn* stole the weapons after faking getting drunk at the dinner party, and leaving early. I'm not sure why they've chosen to give Glenn and Maggie so few storylines this season, but Carol's storylines have been gold the last couple episodes.


----------



## DUSlider (Apr 29, 2005)

First thing I thought about when I saw the "A" hand stamp was back to terminus when they were being herded into the "A" train car/cargo container. Otherwise I don't think there is any meaning behind that stamp.

I think it is just something Jesse gave her son to give him something to do, to "mark" a good person in his mind. Kind of like giving someone a star sticker for doing a good job. A way for him to interact with others. He seems like he may be a "gifted" kid.


----------



## MacThor (Feb 7, 2002)

Cainebj said:


> Carol = my favorite character on the show.
> Sasha = my least. I hope she bites it soon.


Sasha: "Come and get me."
Me: "yes, _please_."


----------



## TeddS (Sep 21, 2000)

The marks are, I think, yet another nod to Watership Down. In that book, marks on the rabbits were important to distinguish the different ranks in the Efrafa community.

I wouldn't be surprised if Rick's sneaky smooch is _also _a nod to Watership Down - the rabbits also needed to go out and get some "does" (female rabbits) for their new warren. That was a big point of conflict with the Efrafa rabbits.


----------



## tlc (May 30, 2002)

Little kids like stamps. It could just be the one that he has.


----------



## Zevida (Nov 8, 2003)

What is this Wolves gang a few people have mentioned? Was I not paying attention, or was it info from outside the show? (And if the latter, can you spoilerize?)

The horse was definitely a metaphor, but I thought specifically for Daryl rather than the group as a whole. He doesn't want to let people get close, but the more he fights against it the more likely he is to get himself killed. He needs other people to keep him grounded.


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

Zevida said:


> What is this Wolves gang a few people have mentioned? Was I not paying attention, or was it info from outside the show? (And if the latter, can you spoilerize?)
> 
> The horse was definitely a metaphor, but I thought specifically for Daryl rather than the group as a whole. He doesn't want to let people get close, but the more he fights against it the more likely he is to get himself killed. He needs other people to keep him grounded.


Not a spoiler

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10400792#post10400792


----------



## Bars & Tone (Aug 28, 2004)

tlc said:


> It was well thought out. If the kid narcs and Carol is questioned about being in the room, she can say it was for the chocolate. (I don't think the kid saw her taking guns, just that she was there.)


The kid surprises her while she's taking the guns out of the case. Yes, it's always possible that her body blocked his view of the gun in her hand and he doesn't know what's kept in the case. But he _does_ know she was in the armory and not over on the pantry side.

Even if the kid never showed up, they'd miss the chocolate before a few handguns. Why take the risk if you're trying to get them to believe your Junior League act?

And I agree with someone upthread who mentioned that she should have told Rick about the kid.


----------



## rahnbo (Sep 12, 2010)

markz said:


> What Carol said to the boy was so far out of the character she is portraying to the Alexandrites that if the boy says anything, it will be taken as a tall tale of an over-imaginative young boy. Who would think that a sweater-wearing, cookie making lady would say that to a young boy.
> 
> True, hadn't thought of it being done after death, but before undeath.


Who woulda thought looking at some pretty flowers would end your life? I sure as heck wouldn't eat anything Carol baked.


----------



## ozzman73 (Nov 27, 2006)

madscientist said:


> I think this is exactly the dichotomy the show is trying to portray. To the extent you don't like their behavior, I think they are getting exactly the reaction they want. By all accounts the Terminus people started like the Alexandria group. The Governor probably started out seeming decent (even if he always was a bit unhinged underneath).
> 
> The goal here is to get you to consider whether our heroes are really heroes, or something more complex... they see the value in Alexandria and they aren't willing to let it go to waste, or let themselves be trapped by it, and if that means scaring some kids, well, that's just the way it is.
> 
> My suspicion is that they won't let our group go too far down this path before something happens that justifies their behavior, at least somewhat (I expect this "W" / "wolf" gang to show up and destroy everything--remember the graffiti in Richmond as well as all the torsos and "W" heads--I don't see this place being overrun by walkers).


And speaking of metaphors and dichotomies, A and W : Alpha and Omega.

Haven't read the comics, but it seems that particularly this season the writers are big on symbolic imagery. I also like what TeddS alluded to regarding Watership Down.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

ozzman73 said:


> And speaking of metaphors and dichotomies, A and W : Alpha and Omega.


Or Root Beer! Did they have any of that at the party?


----------



## rahnbo (Sep 12, 2010)

madscientist said:


> I think this is exactly the dichotomy the show is trying to portray. To the extent you don't like their behavior, I think they are getting exactly the reaction they want. By all accounts the Terminus people started like the Alexandria group. The Governor probably started out seeming decent (even if he always was a bit unhinged underneath).
> 
> The goal here is to get you to consider whether our heroes are really heroes, or something more complex... they see the value in Alexandria and they aren't willing to let it go to waste, or let themselves be trapped by it, and if that means scaring some kids, well, that's just the way it is.
> 
> My suspicion is that they won't let our group go too far down this path before something happens that justifies their behavior, at least somewhat (I expect this "W" / "wolf" gang to show up and destroy everything--remember the graffiti in Richmond as well as all the torsos and "W" heads--I don't see this place being overrun by walkers).


The way I see it in the Zombie Apocalypse there is no right or wrong nor heroes, just survival the best way you know how. It doesn't mean humanity is lost but it is on shaky ground.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

At first I thought the chocolate would be a cover just in case somebody did see her in there. Now I think its more likely she took it because she was told she could only have a certain amount....and nobody tells Caroll that!


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

Maybe Carol will plant the chocolate on the kid to discredit him.

Put me in the group that's surprised nobody has brought up their encounters with Woodbury and Sanctuary to the new group to explain why they're wary about joining another community. Or maybe I missed it.


----------



## Jstkiddn (Oct 15, 2003)

Carol pocketed the chocolate before she ever saw the kid. She went over and took it before she started loading up the guns. She saw the kid when he asked what she was doing. I don't think taking the chocolate had anything to do with her getting caught by the nosy little cookie grubber.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

An interesting take on the current status quo.

Kind of in line with some of what we've been saying, but stated more bluntly.


----------



## Dawghows (May 17, 2001)

cheesesteak said:


> Put me in the group that's surprised nobody has brought up their encounters with Woodbury and Sanctuary to the new group to explain why they're wary about joining another community. Or maybe I missed it.


Well, maybe they did. As others have said, we don't know everything that everyone talked about in their interviews. Based on Deanna's husband's comments to Rick at the party, it seems safe to assume they (or at least Rick) discussed more than we actually saw. Of course, it is also possible that they deliberately _didn't_ mention those places/experiences. Knowledge is power, as the saying goes, so maybe they've all agreed to play their cards close to the chest.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

And by talking about those places, who's to say they don't think it was Rick and group that were the bad guys.

Maybe Rick was the governor, they don't know.

Or they think they are making it up and think Rick and group messed up multiple places


----------



## Zevida (Nov 8, 2003)

cherry ghost said:


> Not a spoiler
> 
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10400792#post10400792


Ah, ok, thanks. I think it's a bit of a stretch to connect that message to a gang of people, but now that the W has showed up on a forehead, maybe not.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

Zevida said:


> Ah, ok, thanks. I think it's a bit of a stretch to connect that message to a gang of people, but now that the W has showed up on a forehead, maybe not.


Also, in the same episode, we saw a lot of Walkers cut in half with only their lower half around (we also saw a lot of body parts). Later, we found all the upper halves loaded up in that car (which spilled out when the car was rear-ended). The heads on all those Walkers also had the W, I believe. So the link to the Noah sanctuary is there.


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

It's not just "now that a W has shown up on a forehead". In fact, back in Richmond (where the Wolf graffiti was) you may recall there was a whole batch of "lower halves" of walkers lying around, then later on they crashed their car trying to get Tyreese back out after he's bitten all the top halves of the bodies tumble out of the back of the car they crash into, and they have the "W" carved into their foreheads as well.

That's what leads me to believe that the "W" on the forehead and the "Wolves" thing is connected.

ETA: Or, what Anubys said (took too long looking it up to be sure I had it right )


----------



## SoBelle0 (Jun 25, 2002)

Did we see a "W" during this episode? I remember the previous one - from Noah's neighborhood and that car - just not sure why it's being tied in to Alexandria. I must have missed something.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

SoBelle0 said:


> Did we see a "W" during this episode? I remember the previous one - from Noah's neighborhood and that car - just not sure why it's being tied in to Alexandria. I must have missed something.


Yes, they found a corpse outside w/ a W on it this episode

THEY = Carol, Daryl, and Rick I think it was?


----------



## 2004raptor (Dec 31, 2005)

SoBelle0 said:


> Did we see a "W" during this episode? I remember the previous one - from Noah's neighborhood and that car - just not sure why it's being tied in to Alexandria. I must have missed something.


Yes, I believe it was the one Carol shot near the beginning of the show. I think she shot it 4 or five times in the torso just to get rid of some bullets (because they were supposed to be out target shooting) and then she shot it in the head. Maybe it was Rick that noticed the "W".


----------



## SoBelle0 (Jun 25, 2002)

Thanks, y'all! I don't even remember anyone but Sasha during the target shooting bit, so I must need a re-watch.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

SoBelle0 said:


> Did we see a "W" during this episode?


Yes.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

SoBelle0 said:


> Thanks, y'all! I don't even remember anyone but Sasha during the target shooting bit, so I must need a re-watch.


different scene


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

SoBelle0 said:


> Thanks, y'all! I don't even remember anyone but Sasha during the target shooting bit, so I must need a re-watch.





MikeMar said:


> different scene


It was when Carol, Daryl, and Rick met up at the house where Rick hid/lost the blender gun.


----------



## SoBelle0 (Jun 25, 2002)

Sounds like maybe I need to re-watch the whole darn thing...


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

SoBelle0 said:


> Sounds like maybe I need to re-watch the whole darn thing...


So there are these dead people called "zombies" or "walkers" or whatever you want to call them, and a cop wakes up in the hospital after having been shot.

He doesn't know what is going on, but somehow stumbles his way into meeting up with his family and a guy, let's call him "Shane" who had a thing with the cops wife....


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

SoBelle0 said:


> Sounds like maybe I need to re-watch the whole darn thing...


Probably...they didn't just show the W, they showed Rick & CO. seeing the W. It was presented as being very significant...not just something they slipped in, but something they wanted to make sure we noticed.


----------



## MonsterJoe (Feb 19, 2003)

General post - unrelated to the episode (but where else am I gonna post it?)

I'm about 1/2 way through the first compendium.

The show is so much better than the comic. The comic isn't bad - it's just not written nearly as well, imo. Probably in part due to the medium.


----------



## SoBelle0 (Jun 25, 2002)

HAHAHA! You got me, Mike! I laughed right out - just at reading the first few words of your response. 

Wow! Okay, I don't usually multi-task that much through TWD. If they pointed it out that well, I'm definitely going to start from the beginning. No idea what I was doing...


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

SoBelle0 said:


> HAHAHA! You got me, Mike! I laughed right out - just at reading the first few words of your response.
> 
> Wow! Okay, I don't usually multi-task that much through TWD. If they pointed it out that well, I'm definitely going to start from the beginning. No idea what I was doing...


:up::up::up:


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

MonsterJoe said:


> General post - unrelated to the episode (but where else am I gonna post it?)
> 
> I'm about 1/2 way through the first compendium.
> 
> The show is so much better than the comic. The comic isn't bad - it's just not written nearly as well, imo. Probably in part due to the medium.


I read through Issue 67 (the beginning of Volume 12 in the 2nd Compendium). At the beginning of Issue 68, they meet Aaron, so I stopped reading there. I got the 1st two compendiums on Google Books for a combined total of about $12 and can read them on my PC, my tablet, or my phone!

Compendium 3 comes out in October.


----------



## MonsterJoe (Feb 19, 2003)

One thing is for sure - Lori was just as much of an ass in the comics as she was on the show~! Maybe more so


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

That's a slippery slope you guys are on.


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

MonsterJoe said:


> General post - unrelated to the episode (but where else am I gonna post it?)
> 
> .....


A quick search revealed three threads related to the WD Comics :up:


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

SoBelle0 said:


> Sounds like maybe I need to re-watch the whole darn thing...


Ha! I hear that. Sometimes I will look at something in my 'deleted' folder and, upon reading the synopsis, I realize that I don't remember ANY of that! Haven't gotten high for years, either. I guess it's just advanced CRS. 

As for the episode I found it enjoyable. I didn't feel any outrage with Carol telling the cookie kid what would happen to him if he dropped a dime on her. To me it read as a 'this is what I HAVE to do (i.e. survival)'. I don't think he saw what she was doing, but the only part of that whole thing that seemed odd to me was that she didn't notice she was being tailed.

I'm one of those who can watch people getting their heads lobbed off, but can't stand to see an animal hurt, so I had to FF through that and put my hand up. Please don't flame, unless you must - some of us are just very sensitive to that.

The cocktail party - wow, that felt weird to even me and I haven't been living among zombies and sans society as we know it. The haircut lady's husband, while seemingly normal, really felt weird to me at that time, speaking to Rick like he was all friendly all of a sudden. Maybe he's not a porchdick at all - but methinks he probably IS! When Rick kind of reached for his gun (clearly with him in mind), when he saw them walking up the street - I kind of got it. I felt like he's so used to just doing what needs to be done before things go bad plus he wants the Mrs. That part is pretty clear, having kissed her earlier on and he can't seem to keep his eyes off of her.

These episodes are pretty rich. I'm enjoying. I think Donna Reed Carol is about the most interesting right now. PS: You don't use applesauce in place of eggs. You use the applesauce in place of oil.  Been doing it for years in cookie, quick bread, cake, type recipes.


----------



## MonsterJoe (Feb 19, 2003)

heySkippy said:


> That's a slippery slope you guys are on.


Nah - I'm so far back, there's nothing to worry about. I wouldn't have posted anything even remotely questionable as a spoiler.



JohnB1000 said:


> A quick search revealed three threads related to the WD Comics :up:


No link?


----------



## MonsterJoe (Feb 19, 2003)

sharkster said:


> PS: You don't use applesauce in place of eggs. You use the applesauce in place of oil.  Been doing it for years in cookie, quick bread, cake, type recipes.


Ya - I was having a hard time figuring out what binding properties applesauce would have.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

MonsterJoe said:


> Ya - I was having a hard time figuring out what binding properties applesauce would have.


Yeah, none!  But it's so much nicer to use (I use sugar-free Tree Top brand, since I have choices, heh) applesauce than a half cup or cup of veg oil (blech) in a recipe.

I imagine if it was a shortage thing (although I think I recall her mentioning she's always done that), then they would more likely be short on oil before eggs. Since it's a community, and a relatively long-standing one at that, I imagine they have chickens and other egg-laying animals.


----------



## stellie93 (Feb 25, 2006)

JohnB1000 said:


> I think the girl who runs the stores is single.


Hard to believe anyone in the apocalypse would be that fat. They really are living a sheltered life. 



tlc said:


> It was well thought out. If the kid narcs and Carol is questioned about being in the room, she can say it was for the chocolate. (I don't think the kid saw her taking guns, just that she was there.)


If I were that kid I would run screaming to my Momma and tell her the crazy new lady is after me. That seemed really risky to me. Just tell him he has to keep it a secret because you stole the chocolate.



SoBelle0 said:


> Wow! Okay, I don't usually multi-task that much through TWD. If they pointed it out that well, I'm definitely going to start from the beginning. No idea what I was doing...


You gave me courage to admit that I missed the part where Rick kissed the blonde lady. Was that in this episode, or maybe I saw it last week and just forgot?


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

stellie93 said:


> You gave me courage to admit that I missed the part where Rick kissed the blonde lady. Was that in this episode, or maybe I saw it last week and just forgot?


Please don't tell these people, because you know how mean they can be, but I missed the kiss too! I need to stop multitasking when watching!


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

stellie93 said:


> You gave me courage to admit that I missed the part where Rick kissed the blonde lady. Was that in this episode, or maybe I saw it last week and just forgot?





markz said:


> Please don't tell these people, because you know how mean they can be, but I missed the kiss too! I need to stop multitasking when watching!


It was relatively minor. Rick and Jesse were standing there talking at the party, and then when it was clear the conversation was ending, Rick leaned in and gave her a quick peck on the cheek. It appeared he was going for a real kiss and then realized at the last second what he was doing and switched to the cheek. It was awkward and they were both a little embarrassed.


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

MonsterJoe said:


> Nah - I'm so far back, there's nothing to worry about. I wouldn't have posted anything even remotely questionable as a spoiler.
> 
> No link?


I couldn't decide which one.


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

The awkwardly weird kiss


----------



## Zevida (Nov 8, 2003)

Yesterday morning I had the weirdest feeling when talking wih my coworker about TWD, I almost mentioned the kiss, then suddenly wondered if it hadn't happeend and I'd just dreamed it because it was so strange! But then my coworker mentioned it, so I wasn't losing my mind.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

DevdogAZ said:


> It was relatively minor. Rick and Jesse were standing there talking at the party, and then when it was clear the conversation was ending, Rick leaned in and gave her a quick peck on the cheek. It appeared he was going for a real kiss and then realized at the last second what he was doing and switched to the cheek. It was awkward and they were both a little embarrassed.





Zevida said:


> Yesterday morning I had the weirdest feeling when talking wih my coworker about TWD, I almost mentioned the kiss, then suddenly wondered if it hadn't happeend and I'd just dreamed it because it was so strange! But then my coworker mentioned it, so I wasn't losing my mind.





JohnB1000 said:


> The awkwardly weird kiss


As shown in that handy video clip, the baby was a crucial part of the scene as Jessie was handing Judith back to Rick, which got him to be that close to her face, and the rest was up to Rick. The actress was on Talking Dead and said afterwards that she (i.e., her character) was surprised by the kiss. But that seed has now been clearly planted and can take root.

PS I think that little peck will be the kiss of death for her hubby.


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> An interesting take on the current status quo.
> 
> Kind of in line with some of what we've been saying, but stated more bluntly.


I think the show has insinuated this multiple times this season.

At least Rick has. I'm not sure if everybody else there thinks the same way, but I think Rick does.

-smak-


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

So what is the name of the Blonde woman he kissed? I can't seem to recall it.

Also, why does she have a tattoo of a (stylized) penis on her arm? You would think Rick would ask...


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

smak said:


> I think the show has insinuated this multiple times this season.
> 
> At least Rick has. I'm not sure if everybody else there thinks the same way, but I think Rick does.
> 
> -smak-


Rick thinks he's the bad guy?!?


----------



## 2004raptor (Dec 31, 2005)

Anubys said:


> So what is the name of the Blonde woman he kissed? I can't seem to recall it.
> 
> Also, why does she have a tattoo of a (stylized) penis on her arm? You would think Rick would ask...


Jessie.

Hmmm, I don't remember a tattoo.


----------



## rahnbo (Sep 12, 2010)

After that long without a woman I ain't questioning her penis tat.


----------



## rahnbo (Sep 12, 2010)

Anubys said:


> So what is the name of the Blonde woman he kissed? I can't seem to recall it.
> 
> Also, why does she have a tattoo of a (stylized) penis on her arm? You would think Rick would ask...


She's Alexandra Breckenridge and I've learned the, uh, hard way not to google the word penis anymore.


----------



## Jstkiddn (Oct 15, 2003)

Anubys said:


> So what is the name of the Blonde woman he kissed? I can't seem to recall it


In this thread? Haircut lady.


----------



## rahnbo (Sep 12, 2010)

Spoiler



http://www.thedailybeast.com/articles/2015/03/01/the-walking-dead-s-mrs-rick-grimes-jessie-anderson-enters-the-zombie-fray.html



or

http://www.imdb.com/name/nm1020036/?ref_=nv_sr_1


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

rahnbo said:


> She's Alexandra Breckenridge and I've learned the, uh,* hard* difficult way not to google the word penis anymore.


FYP...


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

rahnbo said:


> http://www.thedailybeast.com/articles/2015/03/01/the-walking-dead-s-mrs-rick-grimes-jessie-anderson-enters-the-zombie-fray.html
> 
> or
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/name/nm1020036/?ref_=nv_sr_1


You should really mention that your first link contains MAJOR spoilers from the comic book source material that could make its way to the show...


----------



## rahnbo (Sep 12, 2010)

Bierboy said:


> You should really mention that your first link contains MAJOR spoilers from the comic book source material that could make its way to the show...


True although she did say she didn't know how true they would remain to that material.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

Jstkiddn said:


> In this thread? Haircut lady.


Why, did she give someone a haircut?!


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

rahnbo said:


> True although she did say she didn't know how true they would remain to that material.


And I, for one, hope they don't...


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

Anubys said:


> So what is the name of the Blonde woman he kissed? I can't seem to recall it.
> 
> Also, why does she have a tattoo of a (stylized) penis on her arm? You would think Rick would ask...


If that's what you're seeing that's your deal


----------



## Boston Fan (Feb 8, 2006)

sharkster said:


> PS: You don't use applesauce in place of eggs. You use the applesauce in place of oil.  Been doing it for years in cookie, quick bread, cake, type recipes.


It's actually a pretty common vegan substitute for eggs.


----------



## MonsterJoe (Feb 19, 2003)

JohnB1000 said:


> I couldn't decide which one.


From 3 years ago.

Snark FAIL.


----------

